# Pimped my ride



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

Got a little bored with the look of my bike so I decided to pimp it out……..what do you all think?




























Actually, a couple of co-workers did this as a prank while I was out getting lunch. I think I may even ride with some of this stuff tonight. Who wants to see some pics of me rocking a nasty roller or drop with the manly machine?


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Got a little bored with the look of my bike so I decided to pimp it out……..what do you all think?



*NEW NICK NAME ALERT:  Tim is now Barbie !!*



MR. evil said:


> Actually, a couple of co-workers did this as a prank while I was out getting lunch. I think I may even ride with some of this stuff tonight. Who wants to see some pics of me rocking a nasty roller or drop with the manly machine?



I do, I'll take the pics ! lol..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Trev said:


> *NEW NICK NAME ALERT:  Tim is now Barbie !!*
> 
> 
> 
> I do, I'll take the pics ! lol..



Hopefully you fixed/updated your camera equipment since last ride


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Whats it bring bike to work day!





[/IMG]


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully you fixed/updated your camera equipment since last ride



zip it! zip zip zip !


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Whats it bring bike to work day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your drawing filing system


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I love your drawing filing system



I noticed and like your system in the pic, but I dont have 3-4 feet to store them horizontal


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed and like your system in the pic, but I dont have 3-4 feet to store them horizontal



Those horizontal tubes are the old drawing archive system. By law we have to keep a recored of every permit set for 7 years. We tend to actually keep them for much longer. We are slowly in the process of scanning all the archived paper drawings to digital and getting rid of the tube system.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Those horizontal tubes are the old drawing archive system. By law we have to keep a recored of every permit set for 7 years. We tend to actually keep them for much longer. We are slowly in the process of scanning all the archived paper drawings to digital and getting rid of the tube system.



Nice, now I know where I can get plans scanned for free!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, now I know where I can get plans scanned for free!



just like I know where I can get windows for free.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

so one of the people that did this to my bike just told me she needs all this stuff back before the end of the day....WTF! isn't possesion 9/10ths of the law?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

That's BS, keep it the bike is stylin!


----------



## severine (Jun 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> so one of the people that did this to my bike just told me she needs all this stuff back before the end of the day....WTF! isn't possesion 9/10ths of the law?



If your heart is really set on it, I think you can get a nice set like that at Target.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Where's the barbie thumb trigger bell???  Needs a couple of Ken & Barbie playing cards in the spokes to really complete the "Extreme Bike Makeover" also!  :lol:  

I can only imagine the amount of B.S. you threw at your co-workers to get them to do this!  :lol:  And i'm also guessing that the primary design you're working on right now isn't something that will be built, but payback!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Where's the barbie thumb trigger bell???



If you look closely at the first picture you will see there is a Barbie thumb bell.




drjeff said:


> I can only imagine the amount of B.S. you threw at your co-workers to get them to do this!  :lol:  And i'm also guessing that the primary design you're working on right now isn't something that will be built, but payback!




Two of the women in our Marketing department and one of our interior designers did this. I am good friends with all of them. But they will ALL get theirs eventually.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> If you look closely at the first picture you will see there is a Barbie thumb bell.



See it now!  







MR. evil said:


> Two of the women in our Marketing department and one of our interior designers did this. I am good friends with all of them. But they will ALL get theirs eventually.



And all the while, they'll likely be anxiously awaiting the payback.  And it's the waiting part that will likely make it even more fun on your part!


----------



## ckofer (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

The only thing that ended up being trail worthy was the basket. So I did pretty technical 7 mile loop at Case Mt this evening. It was so sweet and I felt very pretty.

Rode past a group, they were all laughing and one of them asked me if I lost a bet.....he was so jealous!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2010)

ckofer said:


>



For the win


----------



## Trev (Jun 17, 2010)

Tim rode with the basket yesterday, very entertaining, have pics but I don't think they do him justice with AlpineZone.com slathered all over it. Maybe BarbieDoll.com would be better...  just saying.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2010)

Trev said:


> Tim rode with the basket yesterday, very entertaining, have pics but I don't think they do him justice with AlpineZone.com slathered all over it. Maybe BarbieDoll.com would be better...  just saying.



I took 291 home after the ride and they were doing a bunch of road work. Got stuck in traffic for about 30 minutes, lots of looks from people with the basket on my bike :grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I took 291 home after the ride and they were doing a bunch of road work. Got stuck in traffic for about 30 minutes, lots of looks from people with the basket on my bike :grin:



The pics and videos are all over facebook, you should read the comments about them!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The pics and videos are all over facebook, you should read the comments about them!



im not on facebook......post them here so I can see them. Atleast copy and past the comments in this thread


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> im not on facebook......post them here so I can see them. Atleast copy and past the comments in this thread



I'm sure your wife could show them to you and share the comments. She's still on there, isn't she?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2010)

People are thinking up new names for you and someone put this.

"Broke Back Barbie... even.. cause she fell n hurt her back.. lol."


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm sure your wife could show them to you and share the comments. She's still on there, isn't she?



she's away visiting friends for a couple of days


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2010)

Trev Thorpe:
Glad (hope) he really didn't hurt is back that bad on that rock !!

Paul Herlihy:
No doubt, that looked painful

Jeffrey Abramczyk:
Need to get him an E.T. to put in the basket.

Trev Thorpe:
Lol






Trev Thorpe:
Tassels and a ringer is my personal preference.


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris Kofer : All the swag a man needs.
_Name Omitted_:
now thats you!!!

Paul Herlihy:
Nope, that's Ti... uh, I guess it's Barbie now.

Chris Kofer:
extra grams, never mind the beers in the basket
_Name Omitted_
and what did you put in the basket?

Trev Thorpe:
Yes, Barbie is his new official nick name 

Paul Herlihy:
Yup. Barbie it is.

 


Carrie Albrecht Vibert
What happened to the streamers?

Paul Herlihy
They proved to be too high a level of difficulty.

Daniela Sortino Herlihy
I'm out the AZ loop here.... But WTF's up with the girlie basket???

Carrie Albrecht Vibert
Tim is getting in touch with his feminine side.

Jens Kueter
Barbie! We need to get Greg to change his name on AZ.

Paul Herlihy
Mr. Barbie?

Jeffrey Abramczyk
I liked basket boy

Jens Kueter
Evil Barbie

Trev Thorpe
Broke Back Barbie... even.. cause she fell n hurt her back.. lol..

Jeffrey Abramczyk
lol @ Trev! Too bad Timmay isn't on FB to defend himself.

Paul Herlihy
And Randi won't help him

Jeffrey Abramczyk
I dare someone to tag her on the pics!

Jens Kueter
ok


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2010)

And sign-up for a g*ddamn account already, Barbie!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> And sign-up for a g*ddamn account already, Barbie!



Just use his name and "likeness" and make him one, then we can all update it for him!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe create a fan page?


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Just use his name and "likeness" and make him one, then we can all update it for him!





wa-loaf said:


> Maybe create a fan page?



If I'm not overly inundated with work today, I'll get started on it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> If I'm not overly inundated with work today, I'll get started on it.



you all suck!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> If I'm not overly inundated with work today, I'll get started on it.



What do you have to fix the iphone order page so it can handle more than a handful of people at once


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What do you have to fix the iphone order page so it can handle more than a handful of people at once



The iPhone debacle is but a drop in my bucket. :sad:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Paul said:


> If I'm not overly inundated with work today, I'll get started on it.



Status? I have no friend request yet from Timmay


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Status? I have no friend request yet from Timmay



I'm still waiting too. Barbie ... be my friend ...:sad:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> you all suck!



Your officially on FB


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Your officially on FB



http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=100001253979398


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2010)

I will say it again...you all SUCK!


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I will say it again...you all SUCK!



It's because we love you, Barbie


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


>



That bike is da bomb! Looks like I have some work to do


----------

